# "Through Lay"



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

*My epoxy experiment*

Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.









This is the design I chose.








I cut out the design, filed & sanded it as smooth as I could. Well that's all for now, I'll post again when I pour the epoxy. Thanks for checking out my first blog entry. I just hope some of you find this useful & follow me with my experiment. Have a good day my friends. See you in the next entry. Mark (SisQMark)
Here is a photo of the stuff I'm using (EnviroTex)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SisQMark said:


> *My epoxy experiment*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
> I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.
> ...


This looks like a good idea. My first thought was that the butterfly might look better with the epoxy if there was some veining in the wings. You could also various batches with different artists colors and with veins you could use different colors in the different areas. My ideas are not meant as 'improvements' for your particular project. I just think you have a great concept there and it started me thinking. It will be fun to see the process and the results too, and thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My epoxy experiment*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
> I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.
> ...


This is great. Thanks for letting us see how you go about this. I have been wanting to try this product, just for slightly different applications. I will looking forward to how this works out for you.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My epoxy experiment*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
> I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.
> ...


I use the Envirotex extensively. Love it. I make quick and easy little keepsake boxes with raised edges on the lids. Put a picture or some art in it and cover with the resin. you have a quick and easy gift that woman love. Especially if you put a picture of their kids or pets in it. I have also used it to fill in a cracked piece of Walnut that was destined for the scrapheap and is now a nice looking cheese board with a twist.

Recently another LJ was going to attempt to color the Envirotex to see how that would work.

Love the Butterfly!

Btw. I have found a similar product at the big orange store that is significantly less expensive than the brand name Envirotex


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My epoxy experiment*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
> I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.
> ...


Tokolosi, this stuff is great isn't it? I do something similar. I put an image on chewing tobacco lids & cover it with the epoxy. I have found that you must coat the picture with spray poly first to avoid the picture from soaking up the moisture from the epoxy, thus discoloring it. Have you found the same? What might the name be of your discovery? I am interested. Thank you. You can PM me the answer if you want.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My epoxy experiment*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
> I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.
> ...


Yes you have to seal the paper. If you are using actual photo prints you dont but a regular paper print needs sealing. Few things I do, depending on the aret. I either cover it in plastic laminate, or, and do practise this first before you try it, coat the entire picture (top and bottom) in regular white elmers glue and stick it down to the wood. But I like the idea of the spray-poly!

As for the name of the stuff I saw at the big orange store, I dont recall. I was buying some mineral oil and noticed the box. Same shape and size as the ET box but for like $10 cheaper than what I pay at a craft store.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My epoxy experiment*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
> I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.
> ...


Tokolosi, thanks for the info I'll check the next visit. Note: the spray poly works great & drys pretty fast too.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

SisQMark said:


> *My epoxy experiment*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my very first attempt at a blog, ever. If you are reading this then something in the title has captured your interest. I am attempting an experiment with epoxy (EnviroTex) that I haven't seen before so I guess you would say I'm the pioneer. The stuff I'm using is called EnviroTex lite pour on high gloss finish. It's a two part mixture of epoxy resin & polyamine hardener (equal parts of both). If you have never tried this, this stuff is amazing. One coat and it's like 50 coats of varnish, i would highly recommend it!
> I like the way stained glass reflects light and thought I would bring this idea over to my woodworking, sort of. I started with a design and a piece of cupped blood wood. This piece of blood wood was something I was saving but over time cupped and ruined my idea for it. This wood is very hard & trying to plane it was a nightmare, (It got sniped so bad it looked like one of Greg's boxes) so I figured I could use it's twin for this project. I don't know how this will turn out, but I'll post my progress as I go. My idea is to cut out my design & fill it with envirotex so it will let light through. I am going to add some glitter to it & some other stuff to make it more interesting.
> ...


I'm in fer the educatin part.. thnx


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

*Epoxy Experiment*

Hello to anyone that is actually following along. I now have the epoxy poured, added some red & white glitter with some little stars, hearts & flowers. I noticed that most of the items sank to the bottom, I'll have to make up for this during the final coat. I covered the bottom with packing tape so it wouldn't just run through. During the tape removal I noticed It is still rather sticky. So take note: more drying time for the bottom to dry.









Top of project after the epoxy cured.









This is a close up of the bottom after I removed the tape. It left it a little sticky. I'll let it dry some more. I'm not worried about it looking dull right now because the final coat of epoxy will brighten it up & make it clear again. Well that's all for today. Any comments are welcome. I know this is different, that's why it's an experiment, a learning process for me for something new. Some of you box builders could even use this process in your box lids. Maybe some of you can think of a better way than me. I'm just throwing out the idea. Until next time, thanks for looking & good day to you all. Mark


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello to anyone that is actually following along. I now have the epoxy poured, added some red & white glitter with some little stars, hearts & flowers. I noticed that most of the items sank to the bottom, I'll have to make up for this during the final coat. I covered the bottom with packing tape so it wouldn't just run through. During the tape removal I noticed It is still rather sticky. So take note: more drying time for the bottom to dry.
> 
> ...


very cool. How well did it pour and are there any bubbles? I can't see any. I think I need to change products. I wonder how it would work adding a color to it.

Anyway, great idea and it looks like it is going to work out. The idea's this can be used for are limitless. I'm looking forward to the next one.

Joey


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello to anyone that is actually following along. I now have the epoxy poured, added some red & white glitter with some little stars, hearts & flowers. I noticed that most of the items sank to the bottom, I'll have to make up for this during the final coat. I covered the bottom with packing tape so it wouldn't just run through. During the tape removal I noticed It is still rather sticky. So take note: more drying time for the bottom to dry.
> 
> ...


Joey, It pours great! There were bubbles but a quick couple of times holding a lighter above it removes them. You have to keep checking on it for awhile to keep the bubbles in check. Oh, I thought about adding color but just don't know exactly what to use that would keep the epoxy stable. Maybe some kind of powder, something I don't have, of course. Isn't always you need something & don't have it, & have something & don't need it. Well off to the shop to work on this thing. I'll post again later to night or tomorrow. Have a good one!


----------



## Egor (Aug 2, 2007)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello to anyone that is actually following along. I now have the epoxy poured, added some red & white glitter with some little stars, hearts & flowers. I noticed that most of the items sank to the bottom, I'll have to make up for this during the final coat. I covered the bottom with packing tape so it wouldn't just run through. During the tape removal I noticed It is still rather sticky. So take note: more drying time for the bottom to dry.
> 
> ...


Cool. As far as adding color to the epoxy you could use this stuff http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Paints-Pigments/CRB-Marbling-Pigment-Kit-2
I have used it building fishing rods when epoxying over the guides. Also if you get alot of bubbles and use a lighter to long to get them out you can turn the epoxy black and it won't come out…. When laying the epoxy on the guides I use a Alcohol burner. It burns clean, unlike butane. 
Keep up the good work. 
Brock


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello to anyone that is actually following along. I now have the epoxy poured, added some red & white glitter with some little stars, hearts & flowers. I noticed that most of the items sank to the bottom, I'll have to make up for this during the final coat. I covered the bottom with packing tape so it wouldn't just run through. During the tape removal I noticed It is still rather sticky. So take note: more drying time for the bottom to dry.
> 
> ...


Egor, thank you for the advice i really appreciate it. I'll have to check out the link for the color-pigment. Thanks


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

*Epoxy Experiment*

This is a quick up date of my progress. I cut out the butterfly on my band saw, then hand sanded it to round out the edges to a 400 grit. Of course small things do break & this was no exception. The antennas of my butterfly broke, so I am in the process of fixing that. First I tried some tight bond2, it didn't stay. Next & finally, CA glue with a mixture of blood wood dust. I'm letting it dry now, then a little more sanding & I'll be ready for the next coat of epoxy. Here is some progress photos.









Here it is cut out and sanded.









Don't you just hate it when things break? Here is the boo-boo I have to fix. Who said "if it can happen it will"? Well it did!! I'm going to get this fixed and get the next coat of epoxy down then I'll post again. I hope this helps some of you find a new technique to try. Maybe even some of you smarter guys can give me some advice. Some of you already have, & I thank you for it. See you in the next post, Maybe later tonight. Mark

Note: I have another idea based on this same concept. I might do another blog on that one too if anyone is interested. Does anyone know if epoxy mixes well with acrylic paint? Hey, thanks for getting this far with me on this project. I'm new to this blog thing so I don't even know if I'm doing it very good, hey at least I'm trying huh? Have a good afternoon. See ya next blog.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> This is a quick up date of my progress. I cut out the butterfly on my band saw, then hand sanded it to round out the edges to a 400 grit. Of course small things do break & this was no exception. The antennas of my butterfly broke, so I am in the process of fixing that. First I tried some tight bond2, it didn't stay. Next & finally, CA glue with a mixture of blood wood dust. I'm letting it dry now, then a little more sanding & I'll be ready for the next coat of epoxy. Here is some progress photos.
> 
> ...


I am following… it is interesting and intriguing.. a new process for me..


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> This is a quick up date of my progress. I cut out the butterfly on my band saw, then hand sanded it to round out the edges to a 400 grit. Of course small things do break & this was no exception. The antennas of my butterfly broke, so I am in the process of fixing that. First I tried some tight bond2, it didn't stay. Next & finally, CA glue with a mixture of blood wood dust. I'm letting it dry now, then a little more sanding & I'll be ready for the next coat of epoxy. Here is some progress photos.
> 
> ...


It's looking great Mark, What fun would it be without a little break here and there. Makes it challenging. 
Keep up the good work on figuring this out for us.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> This is a quick up date of my progress. I cut out the butterfly on my band saw, then hand sanded it to round out the edges to a 400 grit. Of course small things do break & this was no exception. The antennas of my butterfly broke, so I am in the process of fixing that. First I tried some tight bond2, it didn't stay. Next & finally, CA glue with a mixture of blood wood dust. I'm letting it dry now, then a little more sanding & I'll be ready for the next coat of epoxy. Here is some progress photos.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear it Degoose. Coming from you that is an honor. I am also a big fan of your work.
Joey, I think I've got it fixed, next is the epoxy/ glitter layer to make it look like the other side.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> This is a quick up date of my progress. I cut out the butterfly on my band saw, then hand sanded it to round out the edges to a 400 grit. Of course small things do break & this was no exception. The antennas of my butterfly broke, so I am in the process of fixing that. First I tried some tight bond2, it didn't stay. Next & finally, CA glue with a mixture of blood wood dust. I'm letting it dry now, then a little more sanding & I'll be ready for the next coat of epoxy. Here is some progress photos.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the break, but I sure have fixed it ok.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

*Epoxy Experiment*

Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


That is looking great Mark. I would love to know the results of the paint mix. As you know that's something I have been wanting to try on my inlays, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. Thanks for doing all the hard work for me. LOL.

I must say, this is one of the most original, beautiful ideas I have seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing your experiences and moving the art forward another notch.

Have a safe night,
See ya tomorrow.

Joey


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


Thank you Joey. I will be glad to share the results of my test with the epoxy/acrylic mix. Secret recipe will be included. Hey so far so good, it's curing nicely.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


it is coming along nicely


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


Thanks for starting this blog…I've been watching as well since I tend to play with epoxy, too! Your butterfly is looking good!

Have you ever tried the brand name In-Lace for a filler? comes clear or colored…they also sell many colorful rock granuels that can be added to the mix…or I've added them to clear epoxy like you did the glitter.

since I have tons of rock debitage, I've also thrown some obsidian and flint chips into the mix for experimentation. they sink to the bottom as you noticed with heavy objects…but sand to a great finish!

keep up the great experiments…you're saving us all a little time by sharing your results!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


The result looks great!


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


Thank you all for the encouragement & comments. It means a lot.
terryR- I have heard of the inlace product but never tried it. It sounds like something I would like to try though. I am trying acrylic paint as a coloring agent because it's all I have at the moment. I will be posting the results of this test in my next blog. I kind of make due with what I have right now cause I'm disabled & have very limited income, (no fun money) so I just get creative. Thanks for following.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


Hey Mark, I have used the InLace. It's a great product, but it is expensive. That's why I began looking for other ways to add color to the epoxy. I have 2 inlace colors and while they look great they cost me something like $20-30. I like using a lot of colors and what I want to build up to in my inlays only have more and more colors and at that price I can't afford them. I do plan to try some of their stone mixes. I really like the turquoise. Unless it ends up being cheaper to buy my own stones and mix it up myself.

Just thought I would chime in with my inlace experience. Great product, High price.

Joey


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


Thanks for the imput Joey. I know what you mean, people are real proud of their products these days huh? That's why I am trying different stuff myself. Plus, your blog got me thinking about it and got the better of my curiosity. So.. I'm testing. I have the time, nothing but time. I can't work a real job any more, (back injury) so I might as well do something I injoy right? Later today I'll post again with the results of my epoxy / acrylic marriage.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


I can't wait to see the results. I take care of the kids full time and play in the shop when they behave. LOL. This economy it just worked out that it was better for me to stay at home with the kids. I'm glad you found a little inspiration in my blogs, that's why I did them.

I agree that you should do something you love. Luckily for us, there are a lot of people trying to find ways we can do what we love and sharing what they find.

I know you have given me a lot on idea's on what I may be able to do. I like your idea so much I am going to try to work it into a upcoming project.

I do have a question and it might be a bit early to tell, but how strong do you think the bond is going to be? Any chance of it falling out, and do you think I would be able to re-carve it like I did my little evil grinch inlay?

Thanks again for putting in the time and risk and sharing it with us

Joey


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


yes, that inLace is pricey…diy is a cheaper way to inlay. I've started using a scale to measure how much color I add by weight (ink dye, sawdust, rock powder), and tend to get harder cures when using 2.5 parts epoxy and only 1 part color stuff.

most of my inlays are practice pieces on gourds, but maybe it's time to try a wooden spoon???


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


Joey- I'm also glad to here that I have given you an idea for your project. For the strength issue, real strong, I believe it is the reason that I was able to cut out the butterfly so thin. It's about a 1/4" border of wood around the edges. I've sanded it & even pushed on it to check for myself, and it's not coming out. Even if I filled it & left it at that, it would be fine. My intent is, when complete, the whole butterfly will be encapsulated in epoxy. I think with that kind of coverage it would survive an earthquake. This is going to be a window hanging. In case it falls I would be more worried about what it hit rather than it. LOL! Yes I do believe it could be carved after curing for awhile, at least a day. That's an area I have yet to explore. I forgot to mention, the measurements of this project are: 4 3/4" wide at it's widest point, 4" high, & 3/8" thick.
terryR- I've been keeping a eye on my mixtures too. I'm not to sure about acrylic in the mix yet, we'll see how it goes. Yes try it out on a spoon, you should get great result there. It would only add to the flare of your spoons. Good luck. Mark


----------



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


I just found this blog and I am enjoying the series and your experiments.

As a grade school aged kid I can remember my mom (who was really into art & crafts back in the 60's, letting me fool around when she was pouring acrylic casts one summer vacation.

One thing she did to "suspend" material in the casts was to break the pour into two separate steps. First pour was only 1/3 o 1/2 the depth of the mold. She let it start to set up and thicken but not totally cure. Then add the material to be suspended (such as your glitter) and do a separate second pour to fill up the mold. First pour was thick enough to keep the suspended material from going to the bottom.

I still have 45 years later a USA wheat-back penny I cast in a mold that was a originally a whiskey shot glass. The penny is floating right in in the middle. Had to break the glass to get it out, but the cast came out really nice. I also have stashed away somewhere a large clear trivet she cast with a 10" x 9"x 1/4" slice of a very colorful Amethyst geode suspended 1/2 way in the mold by this process.

You might try his on your next cast to suspend items in the mold.

As for coloration, or for VERY thin (water thin) two part epoxy. I would try West Systems Epoxy. It isn't cheap, but it works.

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/

-Dave


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Hello again, As I mentioned in my last post, when I got the next coat of epoxy put on I would post it, so here it is. This will be short, I promise. This side was still missing the glitter from when I first poured the epoxy because it sank to the bottom. So, I let it dry and applied another coat of epoxy mixed with glitter so it would match. Tomorrow I will coat this whole side with epoxy to include the edges. It should give the glitter some depth and a nice flood coat will finish bringing out the beautiful grain. As you can see when you add another coat it totally conceals any imperfections that my be present. This stuff is awesome. It's coming along pretty good so far, and I am experimenting with adding color to a different batch by adding some acrylic paint. I don't know how it will turn out, I just know it is taking a little longer to dry. If anyone is interested I'll post the results of that test too. I mixed white & purple, and swirled it together to look like marble. Let me know if you are interested & I'll add some pics. See you tomorrow. Have a good night all. Mark


Thank you Dave for the idea, brilliant idea! I will give it a go the next time around. Thank you & your mother for a very good idea. I will check out the link. Glad you enjoyed my blog. Have a good day.
Mark


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

*My Epoxy Experiment*

Well guys, as promised, here is side 1 of the finished "Epoxy Experiment" project I've been working on. After fixing the antennas & some sanding, this is the finished first side of my project. I added some spots of green & blue glitter mixed with epoxy to give it a little extra color. Note: You have to keep a close eye on it at first after pouring the epoxy, it is on the runny side. Keep an eye out for drips & wipe them off the bottom, remember this is going to be coated too, but the smoother the finish the better your results will be. I have it elevated as well as on some toothpicks. Less surface contact to get stuck to, & less to fix later because of drips drying to it. You can always sand it flat again to remove any unwanted material, but less is more in this case. Here is some photos of my ongoing progress.









Here is the final coat, side one.








This sure does look better in person, IMO.








Look how the grain of the wood just pops out at you!








Gotta love that blood wood.


















I am going to let this cure over night. I will put the last coat on the other side tomorrow.

For all of you who where interested in my secondary experiment of epoxy/ acrylic mix, here is my results so far. I started with two little plastic shot glasses I measured up from the bottom 3/8" on both. One was filled with part A & the other with B . I mixed them together and poured half of the mixture in a sacrificial container and mixed with 3 drops of white acrylic paint. To the rest of the mix I added 3 drops of purple acrylic paint. After they were both well mixed, I added some drops of the purple color to the white epoxy & gave it a swirl with a toothpick. I then added the purple mixture on the other side of the white mix so they stayed separated. I then carefully picked out some of the white and dripped it into the purple side. I gave it a swirl with the toothpick, and WA la, it looks like marble. I also dripped some left over pink glitter that I used for the butterfly. 
The results- After drying for about 24 hrs now. I pried it out of the container, it's still very pliable at this point. It kind of resembles rubber and feels like rubber. As time goes on I can only assume it will cure to a further hardness. Next time I might add some crushed up Viagra, it's a hardening agent isn't it? Just kidding!! LOL It looks cool and the applications are numerous. I thought I would cut a heart out of it & use it as inlay, but as with most things I make, my wife saw it and hi-jacked it!!! She found a good use for it though. Inside of one of her glass jar lids. I have to admit it looks cool in there & It's currently on display in the kitchen. Here is some shots of the results. Thanks for getting this far in the post, I know I'm rambling so I'll leave you with the pictures. See you tomorrow with the next post. Have a great night. Mark




























This is what it looks like held up to the light.


















As you can see it is still pliable. Also as a note, this mixture is curing better by the hour. I would guess by tomorrow it should done curing. I'll let you know the results in my next post. Thanks for looking.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Well guys, as promised, here is side 1 of the finished "Epoxy Experiment" project I've been working on. After fixing the antennas & some sanding, this is the finished first side of my project. I added some spots of green & blue glitter mixed with epoxy to give it a little extra color. Note: You have to keep a close eye on it at first after pouring the epoxy, it is on the runny side. Keep an eye out for drips & wipe them off the bottom, remember this is going to be coated too, but the smoother the finish the better your results will be. I have it elevated as well as on some toothpicks. Less surface contact to get stuck to, & less to fix later because of drips drying to it. You can always sand it flat again to remove any unwanted material, but less is more in this case. Here is some photos of my ongoing progress.
> 
> ...


It looks amazing Mark. I don't know what else to say. Great idea and great execution.

I am interested to see how hard the one with the acrylic gets. That will govern if I can use it or not for my style. I am sure it will find a home in my shop soon, even if it's not for my intended purposes. There's not enough hours in the day to go with all the ideas in my head.

Have a great night and I'll look forward to your next episode.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

SisQMark said:


> *My Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Well guys, as promised, here is side 1 of the finished "Epoxy Experiment" project I've been working on. After fixing the antennas & some sanding, this is the finished first side of my project. I added some spots of green & blue glitter mixed with epoxy to give it a little extra color. Note: You have to keep a close eye on it at first after pouring the epoxy, it is on the runny side. Keep an eye out for drips & wipe them off the bottom, remember this is going to be coated too, but the smoother the finish the better your results will be. I have it elevated as well as on some toothpicks. Less surface contact to get stuck to, & less to fix later because of drips drying to it. You can always sand it flat again to remove any unwanted material, but less is more in this case. Here is some photos of my ongoing progress.
> 
> ...


incredibly awesome! wow! that is kool. thnx for the "how-to"


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

SisQMark said:


> *My Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Well guys, as promised, here is side 1 of the finished "Epoxy Experiment" project I've been working on. After fixing the antennas & some sanding, this is the finished first side of my project. I added some spots of green & blue glitter mixed with epoxy to give it a little extra color. Note: You have to keep a close eye on it at first after pouring the epoxy, it is on the runny side. Keep an eye out for drips & wipe them off the bottom, remember this is going to be coated too, but the smoother the finish the better your results will be. I have it elevated as well as on some toothpicks. Less surface contact to get stuck to, & less to fix later because of drips drying to it. You can always sand it flat again to remove any unwanted material, but less is more in this case. Here is some photos of my ongoing progress.
> 
> ...


very nice! love the finished butterfly and of course the bloodwood is a winner.

that acrylic mixture looks like fun…endless uses…

thanks, again, and keep it up!!!


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Well guys, as promised, here is side 1 of the finished "Epoxy Experiment" project I've been working on. After fixing the antennas & some sanding, this is the finished first side of my project. I added some spots of green & blue glitter mixed with epoxy to give it a little extra color. Note: You have to keep a close eye on it at first after pouring the epoxy, it is on the runny side. Keep an eye out for drips & wipe them off the bottom, remember this is going to be coated too, but the smoother the finish the better your results will be. I have it elevated as well as on some toothpicks. Less surface contact to get stuck to, & less to fix later because of drips drying to it. You can always sand it flat again to remove any unwanted material, but less is more in this case. Here is some photos of my ongoing progress.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys. It sure makes it worth while to do these when it is appreciated. I'm so glad my two cents are valued. Coming from all you craftsmen I feel honored to fit in.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SisQMark said:


> *My Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Well guys, as promised, here is side 1 of the finished "Epoxy Experiment" project I've been working on. After fixing the antennas & some sanding, this is the finished first side of my project. I added some spots of green & blue glitter mixed with epoxy to give it a little extra color. Note: You have to keep a close eye on it at first after pouring the epoxy, it is on the runny side. Keep an eye out for drips & wipe them off the bottom, remember this is going to be coated too, but the smoother the finish the better your results will be. I have it elevated as well as on some toothpicks. Less surface contact to get stuck to, & less to fix later because of drips drying to it. You can always sand it flat again to remove any unwanted material, but less is more in this case. Here is some photos of my ongoing progress.
> 
> ...


Looks real good. Is it jewelry or what?


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *My Epoxy Experiment*
> 
> Well guys, as promised, here is side 1 of the finished "Epoxy Experiment" project I've been working on. After fixing the antennas & some sanding, this is the finished first side of my project. I added some spots of green & blue glitter mixed with epoxy to give it a little extra color. Note: You have to keep a close eye on it at first after pouring the epoxy, it is on the runny side. Keep an eye out for drips & wipe them off the bottom, remember this is going to be coated too, but the smoother the finish the better your results will be. I have it elevated as well as on some toothpicks. Less surface contact to get stuck to, & less to fix later because of drips drying to it. You can always sand it flat again to remove any unwanted material, but less is more in this case. Here is some photos of my ongoing progress.
> 
> ...


Mike,
It is a window hanging. It is 4 1/2'" wide by 4" long, 3/8" thick. I made this for my wife to hang in the kitchen window. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

*Final entry of "My Epoxy Experiment"*

First let me apologize for not posting yesterday. I had a few thing come up & couldn't get around to posting. Anyway here is the final post of this series before I post It as a completed project. I finished putting on the last coat of side two, with some added decorative glitter. It turned out pretty good.









The last coat of epoxy on side two.










I sanded side one again to remove some of the epoxy that seams to always run underneath after you pour. I used 400 grit to smooth all of the edges and the surface area that needed the most attention. When I was satisfied with the sanding I drilled a hole so there would be a place to run some string to hang it with. I used some glass beads & braided fishing line on both sides so it would match. I made a holding jig to hold it vertical for when I poured the final flood coat over the whole butterfly it could run down into a drip pan.









Here it is hanging in the jig with the epoxy dripping into the drip pan.









The epoxy will cure to an even coat on both sides this way.









Remember to keep wiping off the drips as it cures or you will have dried drips in your final project.

We guys, I hope you have all enjoyed my first blog series & I hope that I have been helpful to you with this technique in uncharted territory. At least I've never seen it done before. If you have any questions feel free to ask, I will be happy to answer any you may have. This has been fun for me & a learning process as well. For all of you that want to know how my secondary experiment went with the white & purple acrylic paint/epoxy mix. It took about a day and a half to cure to what I would say to be a toolable surface. 
Thank you for following me with this adventure, I'll post the finished project tomorrow when It has cured fully. Have a great night (great day for some of you). 
Mark-


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SisQMark said:


> *Final entry of "My Epoxy Experiment"*
> 
> First let me apologize for not posting yesterday. I had a few thing come up & couldn't get around to posting. Anyway here is the final post of this series before I post It as a completed project. I finished putting on the last coat of side two, with some added decorative glitter. It turned out pretty good.
> 
> ...


That came out real nice.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

SisQMark said:


> *Final entry of "My Epoxy Experiment"*
> 
> First let me apologize for not posting yesterday. I had a few thing come up & couldn't get around to posting. Anyway here is the final post of this series before I post It as a completed project. I finished putting on the last coat of side two, with some added decorative glitter. It turned out pretty good.
> 
> ...


this came out beautifully! I know a few Grand Daughters that would luv this


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Final entry of "My Epoxy Experiment"*
> 
> First let me apologize for not posting yesterday. I had a few thing come up & couldn't get around to posting. Anyway here is the final post of this series before I post It as a completed project. I finished putting on the last coat of side two, with some added decorative glitter. It turned out pretty good.
> 
> ...


Mission accomplished!!! Great job!!! I am not going to let my daughters see these for a couple of months. I don't have much time to get them in the shop right now, but when I do, I will be using some of your idea as long as you don't mind. They have great windows in their rooms that let in lots of light and would be great for these.

How much of the resin did you use? Or better yet, how many of these do you think you can get out of one box?

Well Mark, you did a great job, I want to say thanks for sharing your ideas and learning experiences with us. You have given me a lot of new ideas and worked out some of the how to's for me, especial that final coat.

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

SisQMark said:


> *Final entry of "My Epoxy Experiment"*
> 
> First let me apologize for not posting yesterday. I had a few thing come up & couldn't get around to posting. Anyway here is the final post of this series before I post It as a completed project. I finished putting on the last coat of side two, with some added decorative glitter. It turned out pretty good.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, thanks for the nice comments. This was real fun & challenging to make. I'll get it posted when It's fully cured today.
Joey- Go for it! That's why I'm sharing my idea with you all. Just a little something I can give back for all of the knowledge all of you have let me harvest from your posts. Again a big thank you. Also as for as how much I used, well I'd say about two shot glasses full total, plus or minus a little bit. I have a 32 oz kit of this stuff (16 oz of part A resin/16 oz of part B hardener) It should & has lasted me for a lot of projects already, I still have about 1/2 of each left. Well you should get quite a few out of a kit like mine. I'm glad that I've given you some new ideas, that was my intention, to share with you guys. Well I'm glad to see you enjoyed my blog & found it useful, thank you.
Mark


----------

